# Just got my Moebius Iron Mans today



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just got my Moebius Iron man kits in today and cant wait to start on one of them this weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## TrueFaith (Feb 24, 2009)

Mine's on the way. Looks like a nice sculpt job. Never thought I'd be building another Iron Man model after finishing the Horizon kit a few months ago.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

TrueFaith said:


> Mine's on the way. Looks like a nice sculpt job. Never thought I'd be building another Iron Man model after finishing the Horizon kit a few months ago.


Well this will be my first Iron man kit that building so glad its a Moebius one too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Can you post some "Pictures of the Sprue"? I would sure like to see some before I decide on purchasing the kit!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Cajjunwolfman said:


> Can you post some "Pictures of the Sprue"? I would sure like to see some before I decide on purchasing the kit!


Right now at work so will post a pic after Midnite for ya!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Cajjunwolfman said:


> Can you post some "Pictures of the Sprue"? I would sure like to see some before I decide on purchasing the kit!


Sorry about the delay and heres some pics of the Ironman kit.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

*Awesome!*

Thanks for posting the image. I see it is another must have for me! Look forward to seeing you post images of WIP.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Just testing out my new camera.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

I have to say, this is a pretty nice kit!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Arms & head...


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Legs...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Nice close ups derric.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Dan and Derric:thumbsup:.
This kit's made for reposing!! I can't wait to see everyones take on this!!

Chris.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

From what I see,perhaps by putting big pins on the inside of the parts and by doing some cutting,making the Iron Man a multi pose figure without sacrificing realism might be quite possible.I remember someone modifying the ROBOCOP figure from Horizon in such a way.Both figures are quite similar due to their armor suits.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Aw, man! There goes another $20!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Aw, man! There goes another $20!


Hey just think of the Bright side its 20.00 bucks well spent on one Cool looking Ironman kit:thumbsup:!


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Aw, man! There goes another $20!


You mean almost $30 (truth in advertising gatekeeper). But still worth it, he looks great.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

$30?! It's a conspiracy I tell ya'! A conspiracy to build such irresistable kits I just can't stop buying them all! Curses!!


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> $30?! It's a conspiracy I tell ya'! A conspiracy to build such irresistable kits I just can't stop buying them all! Curses!!


I hear you brother.. I just buy them now.. Building? Who has time for that?

I just love the smell of fresh plastic in the morning.. it taste like, well.. hard plastic actually. But I still love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Yea, but is it wrong to give into the conspiracy??


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Just bought 2.. one to build stock, one as a future "cut, repose and light" project.

Just press-fit the first one together... only the kneepads won't stay in place without glue. The rest holds together nicely... gives me a visual on where I'm going to need to glue & putty prior to painting, and what I can paint before assembly.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

coolness


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This kit looks Great, I'm not a huge Sci -Fi guy but I'm getting this one :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------

